# nuts and bolts



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all hope someone can advice trying to replace a reversing bulb in my 2007 rapiddo 7099f removed 4 screws to remove plastic cover but the 5th one of them is rusted in  tried cutting a slot in the head but still wont budge cant get hands behind unit as the screw is at the top (screws into a metal nut) any advice would be gratefully recieved


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

could you drill the head off the screw, remove lens then get some 
grips in the remainder of the screw?


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

You could try squirting some WD 40 past the head a few times and leave for a few days. Apologies if you've already done it. They must have been screwed in really tight. Regards Peter.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have a screwdriver with a steel tang showing out of the handle end (_effectively and all steel tool_) put it in the slot and smack the end as hard as you dare with a LIGHT hammer.

A few sharp, but NOT heavy handed taps may well release the threads Then try to unscrew it, as follows . . . . .

Press the screwdriver hard into the slot and turn with your non-dominant hand, at the same time as you give it a series of good taps with the toffee hammer. The combination of turning and tapping will very often release a stubborn screw.

All the advice about WD40 is good of course, and a spot of that to soak in beforehand can only help.

Dave.


----------

